# .



## moo_nieu (Jun 26, 2021)

.


----------



## milktae (Jun 26, 2021)

hi! I have one you could buy for 250 tbt :>


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 26, 2021)

milktae said:


> hi! I have one you could buy for 250 tbt :>


awesome thanks so much! ill send the tbt now :3 no message needed


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 27, 2021)

looking to dt some fruits ​


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 27, 2021)

​


----------



## digimon (Jun 27, 2021)

hello! i have a 2017 peach i can trade with you! (Nov 20, 2017 to be exact!) if that works for you, no message is needed on the one you send me and just let me know if you want a message on yours!


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 27, 2021)

digimon said:


> hello! i have a 2017 peach i can trade with you! (Nov 20, 2017 to be exact!) if that works for you, no message is needed on the one you send me and just let me know if you want a message on yours!


awesome, thanks so much! no message needed, ill send the peach over now


----------



## digimon (Jun 27, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> awesome, thanks so much! no message needed, ill send the peach over now



just sent it your way! enjoy!


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 28, 2021)

​


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 30, 2021)

​


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 1, 2021)

pear priority ​


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 2, 2021)

​


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 2, 2021)

​


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 6, 2021)

​


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 8, 2021)

​


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 17, 2021)

​


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 18, 2021)

​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2021)

Hello!  What kind of collectibles are you looking for in exchange for the Quirky Doll? I can offer 2.3k TBT and possibly something else to supplement?  I wasn't able to really participate lol


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 18, 2021)

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> Hello!  What kind of collectibles are you looking for in exchange for the Quirky Doll? I can offer 2.3k TBT and possibly something else to supplement?  I wasn't able to really participate lol


hi  looking for star fragments mostly but also open to tbt and other collectibles. not really sure what the value of these dolls are yet but i will consider your 2.3k tbt! thanks for the offer


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 18, 2021)

I can sell you my red frag for 1k tbt if you were still looking


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 18, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> I can sell you my red frag for 1k tbt if you were still looking


yes, thank you! sending the tbt now  no message needed


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 18, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> yes, thank you! sending the tbt now  no message needed


OMG i sent you my pink frag by accident im so sorry  if you vould send it back that would be wonderful, thank you! 
also sent the red frag


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 18, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> OMG i sent you my pink frag by accident im so sorry  if you vould send it back that would be wonderful, thank you!
> also sent the red frag


i noticed  of course! do you want a message on it?

also thanks again for the frag c:


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 18, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> i noticed  of course! do you want a message on it?


Anything will do! So sorry for the trouble & thank you


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 18, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Anything will do! So sorry for the trouble & thank you


no trouble at all


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 19, 2021)

​


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## oak (Jul 31, 2021)

I can sell you my yellow star fragment for 1.3k tbt if you're interested! That's what I paid for it.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 31, 2021)

oak said:


> I can sell you my yellow star fragment for 1.3k tbt if you're interested! That's what I paid for it.


absolutely, thanks so much :3 ill send the tbt now. no message needed


----------



## oak (Jul 31, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> absolutely, thanks so much :3 ill send the tbt now. no message needed


Collectable sent, thank you!


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 1, 2021)

thanks everyone who helped me get this lineup! just looking to date trade my blue frag now c:


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## xlisapisa (Aug 2, 2021)

hey there! I can trade you my blue frag, the date on it is sept 15 @ 6:30 pm edt. just let me know if you want a msg or not!


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 2, 2021)

xlisapisa said:


> hey there! I can trade you my blue frag, the date on it is sept 15 @ 6:30 pm edt. just let me know if you want a msg or not!


awesome thank you so much!!  ill send some tbt for your trouble. no message needed for me c: did you want one?


----------



## xlisapisa (Aug 2, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> awesome thank you so much!!  ill send some tbt for your trouble. no message needed for me c: did you want one?


You’re welcome!! No msg! Blue frag sent!


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 8, 2021)

buff your campsite crew with these collectible rows 🏕


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 15, 2021)

trying to sell these pups again


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## leximo (Aug 17, 2021)

How much would you sell two puppy plushies for please?


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 17, 2021)

leximo said:


> How much would you sell two puppy plushies for please?


right now id like to sell them as a set of 5, but if i decide to sell them individually ill let you know


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## prilla (Aug 31, 2021)

if you're looking to buy a clownfish or dino plush i'm selling mine for 2.3k tbt each or 4k for both :•)


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 31, 2021)

sammylamby said:


> if you're looking to buy a clownfish or dino plush i'm selling mine for 2.3k tbt each or 4k for both :•)


unfortunately i only have the tbt available in my sidebar. let me edit my post, sorry for the confusion! if youre interested in a combo of tbt, art, and the collectibles listed lmk c: i understand if youd rather have pure tbt


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## ryuk (Sep 1, 2021)

hello! would you consider selling your flea for tbt?


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 1, 2021)

ryuk said:


> hello! would you consider selling your flea for tbt?


hi! not at this time, but ill pm you if i decide to. thanks for inquiring


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2021)

hi is your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cocotryoshka still available? if so do you have a set price for it?


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 1, 2021)

guav@ said:


> hi is your
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi, im looking to trade it for either a clownfish or dino plush (with tbt and art commissions to make up the price difference). i am unlikely to sell it outright, but ill pm you if i decide to. thanks for inquiring


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 5, 2021)

added the puppies and robots for sale


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi there! May I reserve 2 Puppy Plushes for 400 TBT? c:

I can send you the TBT in the morning when it's not 1 AM. XD No messages needed on the puppies.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 5, 2021)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Hi there! May I reserve 2 Puppy Plushes for 400 TBT? c:
> 
> I can send you the TBT in the morning when it's not 1 AM. XD No messages needed on the puppies.


sure ill go ahead and send them :3 goodnight!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 5, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> sure ill go ahead and send them :3 goodnight!


Thanks so much! :3 Sent over the payment as I figured out how to do so on mobile. XD


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 5, 2021)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Thanks so much! :3 Sent over the payment as I figured out how to do so on mobile. XD


nice! thanks c:


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Sheando (Sep 6, 2021)

I have a pear from August 2017 that I’d be happy to trade for yours! I like having a pear in my inventory but don’t plan to use it for a while, so I don’t care about the timestamp.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 6, 2021)

Sheando said:


> I have a pear from August 2017 that I’d be happy to trade for yours! I like having a pear in my inventory but don’t plan to use it for a while, so I don’t care about the timestamp.


awesome, thanks so much! ill send you the tbt now. did you want a message on the pear? i dont need a message c: also feel free to pm me whenever about the ac character or reference for your ac rep youd like a doodle of!


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 6, 2021)

offering apr 18, 2021 mori for clownfish and dino plush
i guess i like my mori too much to trade it


----------



## Sheando (Sep 7, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> awesome, thanks so much! ill send you the tbt now. did you want a message on the pear? i dont need a message c: also feel free to pm me whenever about the ac character or reference for your ac rep youd like a doodle of!


No message needed! Sorry for the late reply, I recently got a puppy so I’m online at odd hours. I’ll send the pear now and message you this evening after work—feel free to send the message yourself if I forget!


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 7, 2021)

Sheando said:


> No message needed! Sorry for the late reply, I recently got a puppy so I’m online at odd hours. I’ll send the pear now and message you this evening after work—feel free to send the message yourself if I forget!


just sent the pear, thanks again! ill pm you if i dont hear back about the doodle soon :3 theres no rush though, nw. congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 8, 2021)

Do you happen to know how much the Dino plush is going for? I have one I'd be interested in selling/trading to you! ^W^


----------



## Corrie (Sep 8, 2021)

I have both a dino and clownfish plush! For trading one/both for some of that art you linked, how many chibis could I get?


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 8, 2021)

Macchiato said:


> Do you happen to know how much the Dino plush is going for? I have one I'd be interested in selling/trading to you! ^W^


thanks for your interest :3 i think the dino is currently going for around 2k although i havent seen any recent sales made (i havent been paying a ton of attention though). currently i only have about 500 tbt, so id have to make up around 1.5k tbt. i value the collectibles im offering at around 1.2k tbt, so thats 1.7k when combined with my tbt. i can also add art commissions although the value would depend on the style/level of detail of the commission. lmk what you have in mind! i would prefer to trade with art if youre looking for some more pieces of your favorite ac, genshin, or anime characters c: (or whichever characters youd like)



Corrie said:


> I have both a dino and clownfish plush! For trading one/both for some of that art you linked, how many chibis could I get?


thanks for your interest, i would be thrilled to trade for art so i can keep my collectibles lol :3 id value both plushies at around 4k tbt so thats quite a few chibis depending on the style/level of detail. i can also include full backgrounds and multiple characters with full shading if youd prefer fewer chibis of higher quality (i can also include my 500 tbt if you would like fewer commissions) pricing my own art is difficult, but feel free to pm me or comment back with the style(s) youre interested in and let me know what you think is fair c: id be happy to do a whole set of villagers and your island reps if that interests you, but im also willing to draw whatever characters you want, just lmk! c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 8, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> thanks for your interest :3 i think the dino is currently going for around 2k although i havent seen any recent sales made (i havent been paying a ton of attention though). currently i only have about 500 tbt, so id have to make up around 1.5k tbt. i value the collectibles im offering at around 1.2k tbt, so thats 1.7k when combined with my tbt. i can also add art commissions although the value would depend on the style/level of detail of the commission. lmk what you have in mind! i would prefer to trade with art if youre looking for some more pieces of your favorite ac, genshin, or anime characters c: (or whichever characters youd like)
> 
> 
> thanks for your interest, i would be thrilled to trade for art so i can keep my collectibles lol :3 id value both plushies at around 4k tbt so thats quite a few chibis depending on the style/level of detail. i can also include full backgrounds and multiple characters with full shading if youd prefer fewer chibis of higher quality (i can also include my 500 tbt if you would like fewer commissions) pricing my own art is difficult, but feel free to pm me or comment back with the style(s) youre interested in and let me know what you think is fair c: id be happy to do a whole set of villagers and your island reps if that interests you, but im also willing to draw whatever characters you want, just lmk! c:


I'm mostly interested in the TBT and Art, if that's alright with you! <3 I really wanna see you draw something I had in mind in your lil' chibi style <3 You can DM me here or on Discord if you still use that! ^w^ I can do 500 TBT + art for the Dino Plush? :0


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 8, 2021)

Macchiato said:


> I'm mostly interested in the TBT and Art, if that's alright with you! <3 I really wanna see you draw something I had in mind in your lil' chibi style <3 You can DM me here or on Discord if you still use that! ^w^ I can do 500 TBT + art for the Dino Plush? :0


sorry for the long response time, something came up but im very interested in drawing for you! ill dm you on discord sometime in the next hour, but the trade sounds great :3 thanks!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 8, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> sorry for the long response time, something came up but im very interested in drawing for you! ill dm you on discord sometime in the next hour, but the trade sounds great :3 thanks!


I look forward to it!!! ^w^


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 8, 2021)

Hello! May I please adopt a little plushie puppy! I would love the name Ark


----------



## Corrie (Sep 8, 2021)

Ooooh I'd love to adopt one too! Can you please name him Nibs? Hehe. Based off the licorice candy.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 8, 2021)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> Hello! May I please adopt a little plushie puppy! I would love the name Ark





Corrie said:


> Ooooh I'd love to adopt one too! Can you please name him Nibs? Hehe. Based off the licorice candy.


absolutely, thanks for adopting! your new friends will arrive shortly c:


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Liz! (Sep 9, 2021)

I can trade my Clownfish with you. The dates 18th August.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 9, 2021)

Siobhan123 said:


> I can trade my Clownfish with you. The dates 18th August.


awesome, thanks! did you want a message? none needed on mine. ill send the tbt now c:


----------



## Liz! (Sep 9, 2021)

No message. I'll send that now.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 9, 2021)

Siobhan123 said:


> No message. I'll send that now.


just sent yours! thanks again :3


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 1, 2021)

selling some things that i cant figure out lineups for! (the flea is on hold for 24 hours and will be auctioned if multiple people are interested)


----------



## oak (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm interested in the flea if no one else offers in the next 24 hours!


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 1, 2021)

oak said:


> I'm interested in the flea if no one else offers in the next 24 hours!


sounds good! c:


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 2, 2021)

bump


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm interested in your flea! I can offer 250 :>


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 2, 2021)

Darkesque_ said:


> I'm interested in your flea! I can offer 250 :>


ill start up a 24hr auction for it so everyone who is interested can have a chance c: should just take a couple minutes!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2021



Darkesque_ said:


> I'm interested in your flea! I can offer 250 :>


just created the auction, feel free to bid now :3 

you can still offer the 250 of course, but you only need to bid 210 to be the current highest bidder

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2021



oak said:


> I'm interested in the flea if no one else offers in the next 24 hours!


@oak im doing a one day auction for the flea! feel free to bid if you are still interested c:


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 2, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> you can still offer the 250 of course, but you only need to bid 210 to be the current highest bidder.


I'll still bid 250


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 2, 2021)

bump. added a bit to the op to prevent sniping in the auction


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 3, 2021)

bump


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 3, 2021)

I bid 300 for the flea!


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 3, 2021)

bump, one hour left!


----------



## Mutti (Nov 3, 2021)

Can i purchase a tin robot please dec 24th


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 3, 2021)

Mutti said:


> Can i purchase a tin robot please dec 24th ☺


of course! would you like a message?


----------



## Mutti (Nov 3, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> of course! would you like a message?


No thanks, il send bells over


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 3, 2021)

Mutti said:


> No thanks, il send bells over


sent, thank you c:


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 4, 2021)

bump


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 4, 2021)

please take them for free bc im tired of bumping this for just a few robots


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 4, 2021)

I'll take the one from Dec 19! Or any date/time!  (also, holy spoilers I clicked all of them lol ) thank you so much!


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 4, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I'll take the one from Dec 19! Or any date/time!  (also, holy spoilers I clicked all of them lol ) thank you so much!


lol! glad i could entertain some :3 sure! ill send it over right now. lmk if you want a specific message otherwise ill just send robot sounds 

edit: whoops i was late to respond, ill just send it over and please feel free to send it back if you want a different message!


----------



## Beanz (Nov 4, 2021)

hi can i please have a tin robot?


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 4, 2021)

Beanz said:


> hi can i please have a tin robot?


for sure! did you want a specific date and/or message? if you cant think of a message ill send some robot sounds


----------



## Beanz (Nov 4, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> for sure! did you want a specific date and/or message? if you cant think of a message ill send some robot sounds


i don’t need a certain date. robot sounds would be cute lol


----------



## BalloonFight (Nov 4, 2021)

If you happen to still have a tin robot, I'd love to have one. Any cute emoji message would be fantastic. No worries if they're already all gone.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 4, 2021)

BalloonFight said:


> If you happen to still have a tin robot, I'd love to have one. Any cute emoji message would be fantastic. No worries if they're already all gone.


of course! there are two left, did you want a certain date? and how is  for the message?


----------



## BalloonFight (Nov 4, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> of course! there are two left, did you want a certain date? and how is  for the message?



LOVE the message haha. The December 18 one would be great, thanks so much!


----------



## jambouree (Nov 4, 2021)

if you have another robot i would love to take it!


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 4, 2021)

jambouree said:


> if you have another robot i would love to take it!


would you like a message?

edit: sent to you with some robot noises! just send it back and lmk if youd like a different message c:


----------



## jambouree (Nov 4, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> would you like a message?
> 
> edit: sent to you with some robot noises! just send it back and lmk if youd like a different message c:


its perfect thank you so much!!! ❤


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 18, 2021)

looking to buy an orange dated between oct 30, 2018 and nov 26, 2020 c:


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2021)

sent an orange over, I think it'll work :>


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 19, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> sent an orange over, I think it'll work :>


it does!! thank you so much, thats so sweet  ill send over some tbt if thats alright!

also i love the message


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> it does!! thank you so much, thats so sweet  ill send over some tbt if thats alright!
> 
> also i love the message


you didn't have to send tbt, but still thanks! I'm glad you liked the message, I tried to think of something good haha. enjoy the orange ☺


----------

